# What is your betta's favorite treat?



## iLovededYou (Jun 20, 2011)

I've heard people feed lots of different types of fruits and vegetables to their bettas (in moderation, of course) as treats and to get some fiber in their diet.

what is your betta's favorite non-fishfood snack?


Mine likes peas, but spits out apple bits.


----------



## PiscisAmor (Jul 1, 2011)

My guy only gets designated fish food. I'll hafta try some human food sometime!

He goes nuts over freeze dried blood worms. His fins perk up and he dashes around his tank like a madman! Reminds me of catnip!:lol:


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I wouldn't feed my fish anything other than what is meant for them. Bettas are carnivorous and their digestive tracts aren't designed to digest fruits and vegetables.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

dramaqueen said:


> I wouldn't feed my fish anything other than what is meant for them. Bettas are carnivorous and their digestive tracts aren't designed to digest fruits and vegetables.


While that is true, DQ, the things they eat in the wild DO eat fruit & veggies - so they get them that way. 

New Life Spectrum products have fruits & veggies in them and ALL my fish - bettas included - are fed their products and do very well. :-D

With that being said - no, I ONLY feed my fish food that is meant for fish.


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

Frozen Bloodworms...whenever I bring the container I keep them in Tom & Sarah start doin what looks like the Cha-Cha. LOL, but they do do a little dance. 

____________________________

Fishy Friends-

Betta's: Tom, Sarah, Shark

Guppies: Trouble, Molly, Claire

Algae Eaters: Avon (snail), Sprite (sucker fish)

Fry: 16 guppy fry :shock:

:blueyay:TheBlueBettaFish:blueyay:


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Bettas eat bugs. Do bugs eat fruits and vegetables?


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

dramaqueen said:


> Bettas eat bugs. Do bugs eat fruits and vegetables?


Yes, they do. :-D

It's like lions & tigers & other big cats. Strictly meat eaters, BUT the animals they hunt are "grazers" so they get their veggie matter that way.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

So, in other words, they don't eat them DIRECTLY. They get the nutrients that come from fruits and veggies from the bugs they eat.


----------



## Shimizoki (Jul 8, 2011)

I believe that is what lion Mom is saying... yes.
I wonder if you could get fly cultures and alter the flies diet so you could create "Betta Vitamins". Increase the Bettas potassium intake by feeding the flies ONLY bananas. etc.

My betta has only had pellets and Blood Worms, but he like the worms... I think.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

dramaqueen said:


> So, in other words, they don't eat them DIRECTLY. They get the nutrients that come from fruits and veggies from the bugs they eat.


Correct! :-D


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Shimizoki said:


> I believe that is what lion Mom is saying... yes.
> I wonder if you could get fly cultures and alter the flies diet so you could create "Betta Vitamins". Increase the Bettas potassium intake by feeding the flies ONLY bananas. etc.
> 
> My betta has only had pellets and Blood Worms, but he like the worms... I think.


I think it would probably be a lot safer and a WHOLE lot less stressful to feed a good quality pellet like New Life Spectrum Growth Formula. Everything is in the correct proportion, etc. ;-)


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

I just got a African butterfly fish so I needed to buy crickets, and thought my king might like one, he loves them so much XD I had to_ literally _hold my king back so my other fish could get some lol


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Ours only gets his pellets, and frozen brine shrimp. His treats are freeze dried bloodworms once a week. I have a hard time buying fruits and veggies for the 4 humans, the dragon and the plecos lol


----------

